# Shot At Dawn - Moving story about a british soldier shot at dawn for cowardice.



## RackMaster (Nov 14, 2007)

> *Shot At Dawn*
> 
> Moving story about a british soldier shot at dawn for cowardice. More then 300 commonwealth soldiers were shot for cowardice in WW1 including some 23 Canadian soldiers and 129 Australians, 22 Irish and 5 New Zealanders. 117 Australians were saved by the Australian goverment and were not shot. All soldiers have now been granted pardons by the british goverment and there names have now been etched into the WW1 memorials.



[LIVELEAK]9cf_1194098136&p=1[/LIVELEAK]


----------

